# When to Transition to a larger Enclosure?



## KyleB (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey all,

I have an L6 Chinese praying mantis that is now 2 inches long. The height of my 32 oz deli cup is just shy of 6 inches. It seems like its time to change enclosures before his next molt because the container is not 3x his length. Would you agree?


----------



## Ax55 (Nov 17, 2020)

I believe you should upgrade the cage size. The cage size you have it in right now may be fine, but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes, definitely time for a larger enclosure.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Nov 18, 2020)

Once the mantids length goes past 1/2 the diameter of the enclosure, it's time for a new enclosure. (I'd say 1/3 though). Looks like your mantid is about 2/3 the diameter of that.

Might I recommend the Exo-Terra Nano Tall from Petco (linked). It is $40 with shipping and tax and has adequate size and ventilation. Just be sure to line the top of the metal mesh with tulle fabric or plastic window screen and you're good to go!


----------



## Jake G. (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes, definitely try to get a larger enclosure before he molts.


----------



## KyleB (Nov 18, 2020)

How do I attach the screen to the lid? I'm assuming this is so they can hang upside down?


----------



## MantisMart (Nov 18, 2020)

KyleB said:


> How do I attach the screen to the lid? I'm assuming this is so they can hang upside down?


It comes with metal mesh that shreds their feet. I believe all you need to do is hot glue the normal plastic mesh under the metal mesh.


----------



## KyleB (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks! Always appreciate the quick and thoughtful responses here. My elementary students would be devastated if our mantids died due to lack of proper care.


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Nov 19, 2020)

KyleB said:


> How do I attach the screen to the lid? I'm assuming this is so they can hang upside down?


I just hot glue it to the mesh. This way you dont have to do the work of removing and re-fitting


----------



## KyleB (Nov 21, 2020)

I feel like I've seen the attached containers NOT recommended, but it seems like an ideal size and it has great ventilation. Couldn't I use these and glue tulle fabric to the lid and add some fake plants?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 21, 2020)

KyleB said:


> I feel like I've seen the attached containers NOT recommended, but it seems like an ideal size and it has great ventilation. Couldn't I use these and glue tulle fabric to the lid and add some fake plants?
> 
> View attachment 13833


These cages aren't recommended because of the plastic mesh that doesn't provide enough grip. They can be modified with screen to work. Just make sure the mantis has plenty of ways to reach the lid. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## KyleB (Nov 21, 2020)

How does this look? The glue feels a bit tacky after about an hour of drying.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks great! How is that sick male by the way?


----------



## KyleB (Nov 21, 2020)

The one that was puking? He died shortly after he started vomiting. Our class held a funeral and the pallbearer dropped the body in the grass and we couldn't find it.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 21, 2020)

KyleB said:


> The one that was puking? He died shortly after he started vomiting. Our class held a funeral and the pallbearer dropped the body in the grass and we couldn't find it.


That sucks


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Nov 21, 2020)

KyleB said:


> The one that was puking? He died shortly after he started vomiting. Our class held a funeral and the pallbearer dropped the body in the grass and we couldn't find it.


Yeah sorry to hear that.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 1, 2020)

KyleB said:


> How does this look? The glue feels a bit tacky after about an hour of drying.
> 
> View attachment 13837


This looks great! Sorry about your mantis.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## humantidy (Dec 31, 2020)

KyleB said:


> I feel like I've seen the attached containers NOT recommended, but it seems like an ideal size and it has great ventilation. Couldn't I use these and glue tulle fabric to the lid and add some fake plants?
> 
> View attachment 13833


I caught a full grown Carolina female at the end of the summer and kept her in a smaller version of one of these with just a stick in it for her to climb to the lid. I'm a noob and don't know much right now, but I can tell you she could cling to the inside top (without mesh) and even laid 3 ooths on the inside of the lids. The ooths (and lids) are now outside being protected in my covered patio grill with holes for them to escape through the bottom.


----------



## humantidy (Dec 31, 2020)

KyleB said:


> He died shortly after he started vomiting.


He wasn't fed insects that were fed carrots was he? I read carrot-loaded insects will kill mantids and cause them to vomit beforehand..


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 31, 2020)

humantidy said:


> I caught a full grown Carolina female at the end of the summer and kept her in a smaller version of one of these with just a stick in it for her to climb to the lid. I'm a noob and don't know much right now, but I can tell you she could cling to the inside top (without mesh) and even laid 3 ooths on the inside of the lids. The ooths (and lids) are now outside being protected in my covered patio grill with holes for them to escape through the bottom.


If you can hot glue some plastic mesh to the top then it will work. cheap on amazon


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Dec 31, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> If you can hot glue some plastic mesh to the top then it will work. cheap on amazon


Yeah, search tulle fabric or you can even use some type of plastic window screen.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 31, 2020)

humantidy said:


> He wasn't fed insects that were fed carrots was he? I read carrot-loaded insects will kill mantids and cause them to vomit beforehand..


Carrot fed crickets aren't good feeders, but then again, crickets aren't good feeders in the first place. Crickets can carry harmful bacteria in their gut, and that is what causes vomit and death in mantids.

Carrot fed roaches and mealworms are fine.

- MantisGirl13


----------

